# New BH Another Wildhaus Bragg



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Just heard from Donovan... BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!! To Donovan & Echo v. Wildhaus for earning their BH today!!! Judge commented on the GREAT bond the two had.. and the work ethic of the dog. Doesn't surprise me at all.. it's a WILDHAUS dog!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Big







to Donovan!!! Good day for Wildhaus..


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Another surprise, eh!!









Congrats to Donovan and Echo!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Huge congrats, Donovan!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gotta love these Wildhaus dogs!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

congrats! woo hoo!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Donovan!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats Donovan and Echo







!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I thought titles only counted if there were PICTURES!!! 


I'm waiting.......................


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> I thought titles only counted if there were PICTURES!!!
> 
> 
> I'm waiting.......................


lol..not sure about Donovan but I know there were some pictures taken on Saturday and I am still waiting on them...


----------

